# Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium



## Zeiss (30. Januar 2016)

*Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*

Moin zusammen,

wir wollen uns etwas vergrößern und ein neues größeres Aquarium holen. Aquarium haben wir uns schon rausgesucht, aber den Unterschrank will ich selber bauen.

Also, erstmal Aquarium:
-> Breite: 150cm
-> Tiefe: 50cm in der Mitte und 39cm an den Seiten, die vordere Scheibe ist gebogen
-> Höhe: 60cm
-> Glasstärke: 10mm
-> Inhalt: 430Liter

Beim Schrank habe ich an vier senkrechte Wände gedacht, also Bodenplatte, dann vier Wände, dann obere Platte drauf. Die Rückwand auch stabil, damit das nicht zur Seite wegknickt. Beim Material dachte ich an Multiplexplatten, vermutlich in 21mm Stärke. Verbindunden sind mit Holzdübel und Möbelschrauben, ggf dann auch Winkel zur Verstärkung. Dann, an den Stellen, wo die senkrechten Platten an die Bodenplatte geschraubt werden, kommen drunter noch Möbelfüße, natürlich entsprechend tragfähig. Oben drauf, zwischen der oberen Platte und dem Aquarium kommt eine Moosgummischicht.

Passt es so? Passen die 21mm oder soll ich weniger (18mm) bzw. mehr (24) nehmen?


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*

430 Liter Wasser + Aquarium bedeutet,  das ganze soll gut eine halbe Tonne tragen können? 

In dem Fall würde ich ehrlich gesagt dicke Eckpfosten als Grundgerüst nehmen.  Dann kannst du vermutlich etwas dünnere Rück- und Seitenwände verbauen. 
Gegen Verformungen würde ich die Ecken mit diagonal verlaufenden Metallschienen abspannen, wenn diese innerhalb des Schranks verlaufen sollten sie nicht stören. 

Die Deckenplatte wirst du vermutlich gegen durchbiegen verstärken müssen,  insbesondere an der Vorderseite wo vermutlich Türen und kein feste Wand drunter sind. 

Die Rundung vorne macht mir etwas Sorgen, da wirst du sowieso nicht drumherum kommen ein oder zwei Pfosten drunter zu setzen.  


Ich weiß nicht wieviele diese Multiplex-Platten aushalten,  und ob Birke wirklich die beste Wahl beim Holz ist.   Richtig stabil, aber auch teuer, wäre massive Eiche oder Buche.  
Die Frage ist: Was steht dir denn an Werkzeug zur Verfügung?


----------



## derTino (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*

Also das Multiplex in der geplanten Ausführung vergiss bitte ganz schnell. Wir reden hier inkl. Glas und Technik von etwa 600kg auf 0,75m²
Ist denn der Standort überhaupt dafür geeignet? Sprich die Deckenlast, falls du das Aquarium nicht im EG aufstellst?

Eine so richtig  stabile UK besteht in dem Fall aus Metall. Vierkantprofile in den Dimensionen 80x80mm, Wandstärke 5mm. Ringsherum (auch oben) diagonal verstrebt.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*

Danke für die Antwort.

Also, wenn ich mir die fertigen Schränke für Aquarien dieser Größe anschaue, dann sind sie auch nicht wirklich "stabil" gebaut. Schau mal hier ein Beispiel für ein Selbstbauschrank: klick mich oder klick mich. Der zweite verwendet sogar MDF... 

Die fertigen Schränke, beispielsweise von JBL, sind aus 19mm Pressspannplatten gebaut, ohne irgendwelche Grundgerüste und Querstreben. Und diese gehen bis 800Liter hoch und mehr. Unser jetziger 200 Liter Becken steht auf einer 19mm Pressspannplatte, dann zwei Wände aus 16mm Pressspann und oben auch eine 19mm Pressspann. Die Rückwand ist 8mm. An den Seiten sind zwar "Säulen", ist aber eher Deko. Der ganze Druck lastet auf zwei 16mm Platten. Der Schrank sieht dann so aus: klick mich

Multiplex-Platten sind extrem stabil, vor allem in der "Machtart", mit vielen dünen Schichten. Es gibt auch MPX-Platten, die aus wenigen dickeren Platten bestehen.

Werkzeug: Alles, was notwendig ist, Oberfräse, Kreissäge, ...



derTino schrieb:


> Also das Multiplex in der geplanten Ausführung  vergiss bitte ganz schnell. Wir reden hier inkl. Glas und Technik von  etwa 600kg auf 0,75m²
> Ist denn der Standort überhaupt dafür geeignet? Sprich die Deckenlast, falls du das Aquarium nicht im EG aufstellst?
> 
> Eine so richtig  stabile UK besteht in dem Fall aus Metall.  Vierkantprofile in den Dimensionen 80x80mm, Wandstärke 5mm. Ringsherum  (auch oben) diagonal verstrebt.



Hast Du schon mal ein Aquariumunterschrank für so eine Größe in Echt gesehen? Ich glaube nicht...

Und ja, Standort ist dafür geeignet.


----------



## derTino (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*

Ok, 80x80 war übertrieben, 40x40 tuns auch. Aber aus Spa*n*platte?!
Und hast du schonmal den Unterschied von Vollholzmöbeln und Spanplatte/Multiplex/geleimter Holzabfall im Möbelhaus verglichen? Gibt immer gut und schlecht.
Würde ich mir einen halben Kubikmeter Wasser hinstellen wollen, dann würde ich auf was vernünftiges setzen.  Aber ok, bin da vermutlich Sicherheitsfanatiker.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> In dem Fall würde ich ehrlich gesagt dicke Eckpfosten als Grundgerüst nehmen.  Dann kannst du vermutlich etwas dünnere Rück- und Seitenwände verbauen.


8cm x 8 cm pfosten nehmen. Die halten das auf alle fälle.
Daraus einen rahmen für die deckplatte bauen und ggf. in der mitte, von vorn nach hinten gehend, mit einem zusätzlichem holz verstärken. (rein schrauben) In den ecken jeweils einen pfosten nach unten und verschrauben.
Die multiplex-platte würde ich schon in 21mm stärke nehmen. Daraus die seitenteile zuschneiden und mit dem gestell verkleben+verschrauben. (rückwand bzw. nicht sichtbare seiten durch die platte in den pfosten, sichtbare seiten mit einer 100er schraube durch den pfosten in die platte aber vorher passendes loch durch den pfosten bohren)
Bei der deckplatte dann schauen, ob schrauben sichtbar sind oder nicht und je nachdem durch den pfosten in die platte oder, wenn machbar, besser durch die platte in den pfosten schrauben.


> Die Frage ist: Was steht dir denn an Werkzeug zur Verfügung?


Das ist die entscheidende frage. Mit meinem werkzeugsatz, den ich hier hab, hätte ich das vermutlich in 3-4h abgehackt, aber ohne vernünftiges werkzeug dauert es länger und wird nicht so akkurat.
Von daher sollte Zeiss zumindest die deckplatten von einem tischler zuschneiden lassen. Der hat eine große format-säge und macht sich sicherlich nicht halb so einen hässlichen beim zuschneiden. 

Edit:
@derTino
Du bist bestimmt metallbauer, oder? 1t gewicht ist für holz jedenfalls kein problem und ich würde sogar soweit gehen, das es in faserrichtung druckstabiler ist wie dein stahl.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*



derTino schrieb:


> Ok, 80x80 war übertrieben, 40x40 tuns auch. Aber aus Spa*n*platte?!
> Und hast du schonmal den Unterschied von Vollholzmöbeln und  Spanplatte/Multiplex/geleimter Holzabfall im Möbelhaus verglichen? Gibt  immer gut und schlecht.
> Würde ich mir einen halben Kubikmeter Wasser hinstellen wollen, dann würde ich auf was vernünftiges setzen.  Aber ok, bin da vermutlich Sicherheitsfanatiker.



Du übertreibst maßlos, komm mal wieder runter  Schau mal bei einem Zoohandel vorbei und schau Dir mal die  Unterschränke von den großen Aquarian an, so 400Liter und mehr. Und JA, es ist Spanplatte.  Eine Stelle bei unserem Schrank ist ausgefranzt und da sieht man es sehr  deutlich. MPX, vor allem "feiner" MPX, ist da schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist die entscheidende frage. Mit meinem werkzeugsatz, den ich hier hab, hätte ich das vermutlich in 3-4h abgehackt, aber ohne vernünftiges werkzeug dauert es länger und wird nicht so akkurat.
> Von daher sollte Zeiss zumindest die deckplatten von einem tischler zuschneiden lassen. Der hat eine große format-säge und macht sich sicherlich nicht halb so einen hässlichen beim zuschneiden.



Ich lasse die Platten zuschneiden, ich mache da nicht selbst rum. Er macht es genauer und besser. Der Rest ist ja nur das Schrauben.

Ich dachte da wirklich an 21 oder gar 24mm. Alternativ die obere und untere Platte in 21mm und senkrechten in 24mm.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich lasse die Platten zuschneiden, ich mache da nicht selbst rum. Er macht es genauer und besser. Der Rest ist ja nur das Schrauben.


Aber wie gesagt, ich würde noch ein untergestell aus 8x8er holz drunter bauen. Nur die platten und nur gedübelt+verleimt, wäre mir auch zu wenig. Da hätte ich dann auch angst, das es zur seite weg geht.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*

Das ist unnötig so ein Gestell. Das hat KEINER.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*

Wie du meinst, dein aquarium. 
Dann nimm aber wenigstens schrauben+leim um die seitenteile mit der rückwand zu verbinden und dazu halt eine 24er platte.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*

Dritter Versuch,  was ist schon wieder mit dem Forum los ?! 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich mir die fertigen Schränke für Aquarien dieser Größe anschaue, dann sind sie auch nicht wirklich "stabil" gebaut. Schau mal hier ein Beispiel für ein Selbstbauschrank: klick mich oder klick mich. Der zweite verwendet sogar MDF...



Der erste Schrank wird von den Schränken neben ihm gestützt.  Dadurch muss man sich dort weniger Sorgen um Parallelogrammverschiebungen machen. 

Der zweite Schrank hat, wie du vielleicht gesehen hast,  eine ziemlich gewaltige Stahlkonstruktion im Innern. 
Edit:
Zudem ist das Aquarium mit 300l  deutlich kleiner als deins,  und, wie du vielleicht gesehen hast,  hat er auch eine durchgehende, doppelte Mittelwand. 


Mein Vorschlag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man das mit den richtigen Materialien umsetzt, dürfte es wohl problemlos halten. 

Je nachdem wo du das aufstellst wird man die Pfosten wohl auf ein Bodenbrett setzen müssen, um das Gewicht zu verteilen.  500-600KG auf sechs Punkte verteilt geben eine recht hohe Belastung auf einer ziemlich kleinen Fläche.


Die Konstruktion hat einige Vorteile:
-Du kannst dünnere Seitenwände verwenden, was Geld und Gewicht spart. 
-Du kannst den Innenraum tatsächlich voll nutzen. 
-Der Schrank hält garantiert,  auch mit dem großen Aquarium.


----------



## derTino (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*

@TurricanVeteran:
Nein, bin ich nicht. Ich bin Techniker für Elektrotechnik. Allerdings wird bei meinem AG (Maschinenbau) so einiges an Metall verarbeitet.
Aber ja, Holz hält auch einiges aus. Hat auch noch den Vorteil, dass es leichter ist und deutlich einfacher zu bearbeiten.

@Stryke7:
SO sieht ein stabiler Schrank aus. *Daumen hoch*


----------



## Zeiss (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*

So Leute,

ich war gerade beim Zoo-Fritzen.

Aquarium:
-> Breite: 130cm, Höhe: 65cm, Tiefe: 55cm
-> Inhalt: 400 Liter.

Nun der Unterschrank:
-> Die Platte unter dem Becken ist 28mm dick.
-> Diese Platte liegt auf *DREI* mickrigen 18mm dicken Spanplatten, nix MPX oder Echtholz, Spanplatten. (Beweis auf dem Bild unten)
-> Die untere Platte ist auch 28mm dick
-> Die Rückwand hat keinerlei Kontakt zu der oberen Platte auf der das Becken steht...

Innenansicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben freistehende Rückwand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier sieht man, dass es eine stinknormale Spanplatte ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich sowas sehe, dann ich meine Idee eine HardCore Ausführung... Und diese Konstruktion trägt 400 Liter + Becken selbst + Kies und sonstiges Zeug. Ich sehe da keinerlei Verstärkungen oder Stahl oder Alu oder sonstwas.......

Ich will ja vier dicke Wände nehmen, also eine mehr und dann auch noch zwei Füße mehr. Alternativ nehme ich einfach die MPX Platten in klein anstelle von den Füßen, so habe ich mehr Fläche zum Boden hin.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Der erste Schrank wird von den Schränken neben  ihm gestützt.  Dadurch muss man sich dort weniger Sorgen um  Parallelogrammverschiebungen machen.



Diese Aufgabe würde bei mir die massive Rückwand übernehmen.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Der zweite Schrank hat, wie du vielleicht gesehen hast,  eine ziemlich gewaltige Stahlkonstruktion im Innern.



Wo hast Du diese gesehen???

Ich sehe hier keine "gewaltige Stahlkonstruktion":

http://aquacharts.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/unterschrank-eigenbau-lackiert.jpg


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*



Zeiss schrieb:


> -> Die Platte unter dem Becken ist 28mm dick.


28mm ist  schon recht viel,  und sie ist noch zusätzlich verstärkt, wie es  aussieht.  Oder ist das Vierkantholz darunter wirklich nur ein Anschlag  für die Türen?  Ich denke nicht. 


Zeiss schrieb:


> -> Diese Platte liegt auf *DREI* mickrigen 18mm dicken Spanplatten, nix MPX oder Echtholz, Spanplatten. (Beweis auf dem Bild unten)


In der Tat.  Allerdings hast du hier natürlich auch eine durchgängige Mittelwand. 
Das verteilt das Gewicht aber natürlich ganz gut.  


Zeiss schrieb:


> Diese Aufgabe würde bei mir die massive Rückwand übernehmen.


Kann man auch machen. 


Zeiss schrieb:


> Wo hast Du diese gesehen???
> 
> Ich sehe hier keine "gewaltige Stahlkonstruktion"



Und was ist das dann, da im Innern??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich  bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich da eine dicke Stahlverstrebung sehe,  welche die Deckenplatte stützt.  So wie es aussieht, vermute ich mal,  die ist durch die Rückseite des Schranks hindurch in die Wand gedübelt.   Der Schrank selbst trägt also nur einen Teil des Gewichts.



Edit:

Wenn man sich mal die Mühe macht, den Artikel zu lesen, findet man auch den Abschnitt:


> Aufgrund eines Umzugs musste die Konstruktion noch einmal leicht  geändert werden um etwas Gewicht mit Hilfe von Schwerlastkonsolen auf  die dahinter liegende (tragende) Wand abzuleiten. Davon abgesehen habe  ich den Schrank wie beschrieben gebaut




Edit 2:

Ums noch mal hervorzuheben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> 28mm ist  schon recht viel,  und sie ist noch zusätzlich verstärkt, wie es  aussieht.  Oder ist das Vierkantholz darunter wirklich nur ein Anschlag  für die Türen?  Ich denke nicht.



Du meinst dieses "etwas" wo die Türe aufliegen würde, wenn sie zu wäre? Das IST die Platte, die ich meine. Das weiße weiter oben ist nur ein weißes Band, ist kein Brett oder sowas. Verstärkt ist da gar nichts.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> In der Tat.  Allerdings hast du hier natürlich auch eine durchgängige Mittelwand.
> Das verteilt das Gewicht aber natürlich ganz gut.
> 
> Kann man auch machen.



Ich würde vier Wände nehmen und eine durchgängige (von oben nach unten, also genau so wie die Seitewände) Rückwand, etwas dünner halt, aber eben durchgehend.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich  bin mir ziemlich sicher, das ich da eine dicke Stahlverstrebung sehe,  welche die Deckenplatte stützt.  So wie es aussieht, vermute ich mal,  die ist durch die Rückseite des Schranks hindurch in die Wand gedübelt.   Der Schrank selbst trägt also nur einen Teil des Gewichts.



Stimmt... Komische Konstruktion...


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Du meinst dieses "etwas" wo die Türe aufliegen würde, wenn sie zu wäre? Das IST die Platte, die ich meine. Das weiße weiter oben ist nur ein weißes Band, ist kein Brett oder sowas. Verstärkt ist da gar nichts.


Gehört die weiße Leiste darüber schon zum Aquarium?  

Könnte sein.  Aber wir reden hier auch immerhin schon von einer 28er Platte. 

btw,  sollte das Aquarium nicht vorne rund sein? 


Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich würde vier Wände nehmen und eine durchgängige (von oben nach unten, also genau so wie die Seitewände) Rückwand, etwas dünner halt, aber eben durchgehend.


Vier Wände?  Also mit einer Unterteilung des Schranks in drei Segmente? 

Da das ganze Teil ja nicht besonders groß wird,  bleibt dann ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr viel Platz übrig um auch was reinzustellen.   

Aber statisch wirds dadurch natürlich deutlich besser. 

Zum Thema Rückwand:  Da gibts zwei Möglichkeiten:  Du teilst sie auf und steckst sie zwischen die Wände, wie auch in den Fotos oben.  Oder du schraubst sie durchgehend von hinten an die Wände. 

In letzterem fall würde ich genügend Schrauben empfehlen.  Wenn da erstmal aus irgendwelchen Gründen eine leichte Verschiebung reinkommt, oder der Schrank unsymmetrisch belastet wird,  muss die Rückwand gewaltige Kräfte aufnehmen um zu verhindern dass das Teil zusammenbricht.  


Zeiss schrieb:


> Stimmt... Komische Konstruktion...


Anders würde ich auch nicht dauerhaft so viel Gewicht auf so einem Schränkchen parken.   Du musst bedenken, dass diese Materialien deutlich an Standfestigkeit verlieren können, wenn sie beispielsweise mal feucht werden.  Was beim leeren und befüllen des Aquariums eventuell mal passieren könnte.  

Eventuell sollte man auch mal nachlesen, wie lange solche Verbundholzplatten eigentlich halten.  Lassen die irgendwann nach?


----------



## Zeiss (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Gehört die weiße Leiste darüber schon zum Aquarium?
> 
> Könnte sein.  Aber wir reden hier auch immerhin schon von einer 28er Platte.
> 
> btw,  sollte das Aquarium nicht vorne rund sein?



Ja, die weiße "Leiste" ist nur ein Band auf dem Aquarium.

28er weil es nur drei Seitenwände gibt. So meine Vermutung. Und ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass die obere Platte auch nur Spanplatte ist. Eine 21er oder 24er MPX würde hier dicke reichen.

Dass der Aquarium vorne rund ist, spielt keine Rolle. Es gab dort auch zwei Becken, die rund waren, die Unterschränke waren dann auch rund, aber die Innenkonstruktion war unverändert.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Vier Wände?  Also mit einer Unterteilung des Schranks in drei Segmente?
> 
> Da das ganze Teil ja nicht besonders groß wird,  bleibt dann ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr viel Platz übrig um auch was reinzustellen.



Ja, vier Wände, davon rede ich doch die ganze Zeit. Bei 150cm Breite und drei Sektionen, sind es 50cm (naja, mehr oder weniger) pro Sektion, das ist absolut ausreichend. 




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber statisch wirds dadurch natürlich deutlich besser.



Eben!!!



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Rückwand:  Da gibts zwei Möglichkeiten:  Du teilst sie auf und steckst sie zwischen die Wände, wie auch in den Fotos oben.  Oder du schraubst sie durchgehend von hinten an die Wände.
> 
> In letzterem fall würde ich genügend Schrauben empfehlen.  Wenn da erstmal aus irgendwelchen Gründen eine leichte Verschiebung reinkommt, oder der Schrank unsymmetrisch belastet wird,  muss die Rückwand gewaltige Kräfte aufnehmen um zu verhindern dass das Teil zusammenbricht.



Das weiß ich noch wie ich es genau mache. 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Eventuell sollte man auch mal nachlesen, wie lange solche Verbundholzplatten eigentlich halten.  Lassen die irgendwann nach?



Ich glaube nicht, dass sie nachlassen. Sie halten um die Welten mehr aus als so eine Spanplatte.


----------



## Zeiss (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*

Ich habe etwas gezeichnet.

Die obere und untere Platten, die Seiten- und Zwischenwände sind in 24mm MPX. Die Rückwand ist 21mm MPX.

Die Seitenwände sind mit der oberen und unteren Platte verschraubt (durch die Platten durch). Dann die Rückwand ist von den Seitenwänden eingefasst und auch von den oberen und unteren Platte. Die Zwischenwände sind an die Rückwand angeschraubt und dann auch noch an der oberen und unteren Platte. So ist die Stabilität in die waagerechte Richtung gegeben.

Zeichnung (oben ist die Ansicht von oben und unten ist von vorne):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Türen sind nicht eingezeichnet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall das meiste Gewicht durch Metall abstützen lassen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein 600kg Aquarium gehabt, was auch auf einem Holzschrank gestanden hat. Nach etwa 4 Jahren hat das Holz angefangen sich langsam zu verbiegen. Das sah aus wie ein altes total durchgebogenes Aktenregal aus Holz. Ich hab das dann mit normalem Vierkantrohr ST37 40x40x3 für glaub ich etwa 30 Euro von innen verstärkt. Der Schrank sollte nun 1-2 Tonnen Tragen können. Es reicht schon in der Vertikale zu verstärken, damit auf dem Holz das Gewicht nicht mehr aufliegt.

Man kann ja gut innen in die Ecken das Vierkantrohr setzen und dann noch 2 Mal in die Mitte. Von Außen sieht es dann immer noch aus wie ein Holzschrank, bis darauf das das es extrem stabil ist. Mehr als eine Flex und eine Bohrmaschine braucht man da auch nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*

Absolut unnötig...

Und Du hast schon mitgekriegt aus was für Material der Schrank gebaut werden soll?

Ich habe jetzt mal die Leute gefragt, die sich damit auskennen und keine Vermutungen aufstellen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*

Ich nehme an Multiplex wie in deinem letzten Post beschrieben. Wie gesagt ich habs halt beim Kumpel gesehen wie verzogen der Unterschrank war. Was das jetzt genau war kann ich nicht sagen, ich hab es nicht durchgesägt. Ich wollte zumindest keine nasse Bude haben, um ein paar Euro zu sparen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe etwas gezeichnet.
> 
> Die obere und untere Platten, die Seiten- und Zwischenwände sind in 24mm MPX. Die Rückwand ist 21mm MPX.
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus, das wird auf alle Fälle halten und da wird sich nichts verziehen. 
Würde aber keine normalen Multiplex Platten nehmen sondern wasserfest verleimte.

Tipp:
Wenn ich Multiplex wasserfest (AW100 Sperrholz) verleimt benötige, bestelle ich das bei einer Werft bei uns in der Nähe.
Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei dir kleine Werften/Schiffsbauer gibt. Falls ja, das Material am besten dort bestellen, sollte am günstigsten sein.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Statiker bzw. Holzbauer anwesend? Unterschrank für Aquarium*

Die obere Platte ist eine Siebdruckplatte, also wasserfest  Der Rest nicht, aber das braucht man auch nicht.


----------

